
Whatsapp Just Switched on End-To-End Encryption - ghosh
http://www.wired.com/2014/11/whatsapp-encrypted-messaging/
======
CapitalistCartr
Bruce Schneier writes: "I don't know the details, but the article talks about
perfect forward secrecy. Moxie Marlinspike is involved, which gives me some
confidence that it's a robust implementation."

[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/11/whatsapp_is_n...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/11/whatsapp_is_now.html)

